# C.M. Hoke's books here for download



## jimdoc (Dec 16, 2012)

C.M. Hoke's books here for download

"Refining Precious Metals Wastes by CM. Hoke"








Screen Readable Copy of Hoke's Book


About 9 months ago I posted my printer friendly version of Hoke's book. In the process of creating that version I corrected many errors that had been generated by the OCR software when the book was originally digitized. I also rescanned all of the photos and drawings and included some text...




goldrefiningforum.com





Testing Precious Metals C.M. Hoke








Testing Precious Metals C. M. Hoke


I've wanted to work on Hoke's testing book for years, but copies are few and far between. Recently, thanks to jimdoc and Topher_osAUrus, I finally got my hands on an original copy. :D Topher bought a copy that Jim had rescued and was selling, and he was kind enough to send it to me to study...




goldrefiningforum.com





Not by Hoke, But still very good;
The Pawnbrokers Guide to Testing Metals 








The Pawnbrokers Guide to Testing Metals


Here you go guys. Everything you need to know about testing metals from this months edition of Todays Pawnbroker. Enjoy! Pawnbroker Bob




goldrefiningforum.com





Can this get stickied so it will stay at the top of the book section?
Also it would be OK to suggest any other important books or information to add.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 11, 2013)

Any Idea on where to get a hard copy of this book? Ive been reading it on PDF but its pretty hard on my old eyes.


----------



## Vargas (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1/186-1011058-5759949?_encoding=UTF8&field-author=Hoke%20C.M.&ie=UTF8&search-alias=books&sort=relevancerank


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 12, 2013)

Best price anyone has found, thanks to Harold.

http://www.gesswein.com/p-3263-refining-precious-metal-wastes.aspx


----------



## Auful (Jan 12, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> Best price anyone has found.
> 
> http://www.gesswein.com/p-3263-refining-precious-metal-wastes.aspx



That's a great price! I paid 145% of that 4 years ago, for a used copy. I wish I had this expert advice back then. 

Matt


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 12, 2013)

Great. I googled it and found nothing.......
Thanks


----------



## Ferrell (Jan 14, 2013)

Vargas said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1/186-1011058-5759949?_encoding=UTF8&field-author=Hoke%20C.M.&ie=UTF8&search-alias=books&sort=relevancerank




I didn't find it available to be downloaded, only to purchase in paper or hardcover. Has the link been pulled or did I miss it somehow?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Check the first post in this thread.


----------



## Christoph (Oct 7, 2015)

C m hoke's book can be found on "scrib'd", I believe that's how it's spelled. It is a free app that allows you to view or download books, studies and papers for free. It is a legitimate site.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 7, 2015)

There are better versions in my signature line below.

Dave


----------



## Wanwalai (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing those valuable issues ..those are very very useful ..


----------



## Aeon13 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am new here. Thank you very much for these resources! Time to read.


----------



## bengie84 (Apr 17, 2019)

Is there a large print really struggling to read the tiny writing


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 17, 2019)

Try the screen readable copy in my signature line. It's not large print, but the clarity is a little better, and you can increase the view size in your pdf viewer.

Dave


----------



## Thipdar (Jan 28, 2020)

Jimmy said:


> Any Idea on where to get a hard copy of this book? Ive been reading it on PDF but its pretty hard on my old eyes.



Late to the party here (sorry)

I got my hardback copy from RioGrande.com late in 2019, before I discovered this forum.
It was $55 and 'new' (although printed in the 1940s). Rio Grande's Item #550600.
The .pdf version includes some useful things that are not in the hardback.
It seems like the book is still available from them.
https://www.riogrande.com/product/refining-precious-metal-wastes-book/550600

-- Thipdar


----------



## JeremyJ (May 5, 2021)

Thanks to whom are responsible for the downloadable pdf book copies.

I look forwared to being able to make suitiable contributions in return when I get a grip of what I am doiing.


----------

